# Cheapest Place For Plastic Finials (Fence Toppers)?



## kkelly1966 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Skulls at Dollar Tree*

I used skulls from dollar tree that came in a bundle of 9. I just cut the bottom out a bit so the pvc would fit, glued them on and spray painted them. Are you looking for something more ornate?


----------



## samseide (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.a...ars+&+Finials*[email protected]@1037*1/2+in.+Plastic*[email protected]@

cheapest on that page is .22 cents each. I ordered 10 of the 30 cent boy scout 1/2" finials

http://www.kingmetals.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=1-70

and they arrived in a day. Really good quality. Order a bunch if you order from them as shipping is just as expensive on a small order as it is on a large seems like.


----------



## samseide (Jun 8, 2010)

to clarify shipping was $9.58 on a $3.00 order of finials. If you were to order in bulk the price would be better as my order total was 12.58 and I only ordered 10 finials so that comes out to 1.26 a finial after shipping.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

The skulls are a good idea I was thinking of the actual finials that look like an iron fence. Cool I will play around on Google and look at prices. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

king metals is the best place i found too, but i needed about 75 of them and the were priced at 22 cents. it was going to cost me $16.80 for 75 of them and was worried that i might need more, so i bumped my order up to 100 and the price went down to 16 cents each, which came to $16.00(they have a discount if you order more than 100). so if you need a bunch of them like me, make it more than 100 and you will probably save some money!!!!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

King Metals has great prices, and their customer service is great as well. On my way to Knott's Scary Farm, I'll be stopping by King's Buena Park location to pick up my fairly sizable order of finials. I get to save the shipping costs! And yes, that makes me happy!


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Check on Ebay. I got a great deal there about 5 years ago.

I would highly recommend ordering a lot more than you need, especially if they're "special" finials that are hard to find. We lose about 10-15 a year (out of 40 total) by people stealing them. And that's with them glued in.

Stacy


----------

